# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Political correctness and professional sports

## pjohns

Well, it is now official.

The Cleveland Indians' logo--Chief Wahoo--was retired a full year ago.  (And his excessive grin was, indeed, rather silly-appearing.)  

But now the team name--the "Indians" was named after a former player, Louis Sockalexis, who was a Penobscot Indian--has given way, after more than a century, to the bland term "Guardians." 

In another sport, the Washington *Redskins* is already a thing of the past.  (They just have never received a replacement name.)  

Who will be next?

The Atlanta *Braves*?  (They say that they will never change their team name.  But time will tell, I suppose.)    

The Kansas City *Chiefs?* 

The Chicago *Blackhawks?* 

Thw Golden State *Warriors?*  

Or, perhaps, someone else?

----------


## Physics Hunter

Braves could just chop the S off the end.

Washington, it seems, is not renaming out of spite.  Good on them.

Can't anyone be a Warrior?

Blackhawks could change their logo to the helicopter.

Chiefs could change their logo to a police hat.  NO WAIT!  CAN'T DO THAT...   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Foghorn (07-26-2021)

----------

